# Langzeitarchivierung von Trendkurven



## Npunkt (17 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin ganz neu in diesem Forum, deshalb entschuldigt bitte, wenn ich etwas falsch mache. Ich muss zur zeit für meine Bachelorarbeit eine Trendkurve an einem Siemens Panel archivieren. Das ganze läuft über WinCC Flexible 2008 SP2. Leider habe ich im allgemeinen keine Ahnung von diesem Programm.
Die Trendkurve wird geschrieben und ich habe auch schon eine Anleitung gefunden, in der erklärt wird wie man ein Variablenarchiv anlegt, allerdings ist es mir noch nicht gelungen das ganze zu 100% umzusetzen.

Mein Problem besteht darin, dass ich 2 Kuven habe. Eine Echtzeitkuve und eine Archivkuve. Die Echtzeitkurve und die Archivkurve haben die selbe variable. Ich möchte nun das meine Archivkurve auf der CF-Card gespeichert wird und an meinem Panel ausgegeben wird. Leider schreibt die Echtzeitkuve nicht über das gesamte Panel und die Archivkurve schreibt nur ein kleines stück.

Das Panel ist ein Siemens MP370

Wenn ihr noch weiter Infos braucht, sagt es mir bitte.

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet

MfG


----------



## JesperMP (17 Mai 2011)

Npunkt schrieb:


> Leider schreibt die Echtzeitkuve nicht über das gesamte Panel und die Archivkurve schreibt nur ein kleines stück.


Es hängt zusammen mit wievile Punkte auf die x-Achse reserviert sind.
Es gibt maximal 900 Punkte. Dann kann man ausrechnen wieviel Zeitraum diese 900 Punkte entspricht.

Beispiel: 
Anzahl Punkte: 900
Aktualisierungszeit: 2 Sek.
--> Grösste Zeitspanne auf die x-Achse: 1800 sekunden = ½ Stunde.

Wenn man dann mehr als eine ½ Stunde auf die x-Achse konfiguriert, dann wird das Trendanzeige nicht völlig ausgefüllt.


----------



## Npunkt (17 Mai 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort, damit hat sich schonmal ein Teil meiner Fragen gelöst, allerdings dachte ich, dass man max. 999 Punkte schreiben kann und nicht 900. Naja egal. 

Jetzt wäre mir natürlich noch damit gehlfen, wenn mir jemand sagen kann wie man nun eine Archivkurve projektiert, welche auf einer CF-Card gespeichert wird und die nach einem runtime neustart wieder auf meinem display erscheint, oder die ich wenigstens durch einen button wieder aus einem archiv auf der cf-card laden kann.

kann mir jmd. eine nicht all zu komplizierte anleitung geben, empfehlen oder ähnliches. Habe zwar eine Anleitung von Siemens für ein MP 277 und die Hilfe habe ich natürlich auch schon durchforstet, aber so richtig klar ist mir das alles noch nicht.

Danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Mai 2011)

... wegen der Anzahl der Punkte hätte ich jetzt "aus der Hüfte" auch 999 geschrieben ...


----------



## JesperMP (17 Mai 2011)

900 oder 999, egal, es ist eine Limit das bedeutet man nur eine begrenzte Zeitraum darstellen kann.

(Notiz: Muss checken mit WinCC v11 ob da etwas neues passiert ist.)


----------



## eYe (17 Mai 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... wegen der Anzahl der Punkte hätte ich jetzt "aus der Hüfte" auch 999 geschrieben ...



Bein WinCC Flex 2005 & 2008 sind es 999 Punkte.
Aber ist ja eigentlich in dem Kontext auch völlig egal ^^


----------



## Npunkt (18 Mai 2011)

*Langzeitarchiv anlegen*

Hey Leute,

nochmal danke für die Antworten, aber so wie ich das verstehe dann geht es bei den Bildpunkten ja nur um die Anzahl von Daten (Punkten) die ich auf dem Display Angezeigt werden können. Das Archiv selber kann doch max. 10000 Einträge pro Archiv speichern, oder?

Nun meine Frage.

Wie Lege ich so ein Archiv an und vorallem, wie kann ich dort Daten speichern und wieder laden?

Ebenfalls weiss ich noch nicht so genau wie ich am besten meine erfassungstakte der kurve definiere um 24h lang meine Trendkurve aufzuzeichenen und zu archivieren.

Wär nett wenn mir da jmd. helfen kann

MfG


----------



## JesperMP (18 Mai 2011)

Diese FAQ handelt um gleichzeitig anzeige von Realtime und Archivierte Trend Kurven, was ist nicht genau was du willst. Aber ist trotzdem eine gute Anfang:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/34230359


----------



## PN/DP (18 Mai 2011)

Npunkt schrieb:


> so wie ich das verstehe dann geht es bei den Bildpunkten ja nur um die Anzahl von Daten (Punkten) die ich auf dem Display Angezeigt werden können. Das Archiv selber kann doch max. 10000 Einträge pro Archiv speichern, oder?


Die max 999 Datenpunkte beziehen sich nur auf Echtzeitkurven.
Kurven aus Variablenarchiven können so viele Datenpunkte anzeigen wie Einträge im Archiv vorhanden sind. Dazu muß man in der Kurvenanzeige "blättern".
Beim MP370 kann ein Variablenarchiv max 50.000 Einträge haben. Für eine erträgliche Performance sollten die Archive jedoch nicht größer als unbedingt nötig sein.



Npunkt schrieb:


> Wie Lege ich so ein Archiv an und vorallem, wie kann ich dort Daten speichern und wieder laden?


zuerst siehe WinCC flexible Hilfe: WinCC flexible Information System > Arbeiten mit WinCC flexible > Variablen archivieren und darstellen
und hier
Wie können Variablen und Meldungen in WinCC flexible archiviert werden?

Hier mal ein aufwändiges Beispielprojekt mit der Möglichkeit, über Datum/Uhrzeit-Auswahlfelder gezielt (!) Archivabschnitte anzuzeigen:
Wie kann mit WinCC flexible eine Langzeitarchivierung durchgeführt werden?



Npunkt schrieb:


> Ebenfalls weiss ich noch nicht so genau wie ich am besten meine erfassungstakte der kurve definiere um 24h lang meine Trendkurve aufzuzeichenen und zu archivieren.


Es kommt darauf an, mit welcher zeitlichen Auflösung Du Deine Trendkurve benötigst und wie schnell sich Deine Variable ändert.
Ein Tag = 24 Stunden hat 86.400 Sekunden. Eine zyklische Archivierung jede Sekunde passt also nicht in 1 Variablenarchiv eines MP370.
Möglich ist eine Archivierung nur bei Änderung der Variable. Dadurch kann das Archiv meist einen viel längeren Zeitraum aufnehmen.
Du mußt einen Kompromiss zwischen Archivgröße/Archivzeitraum, benötigter Archivierungs-Auflösung und Performance finden.

Zitat aus dem Dokument im ersten Link:


> Hinweis für CE-Geräte (TP 270, OP 270, MP 270B, MP 370):
> Die Bediengeräte sind primär nicht für die zyklische Archivierung von Daten ausgelegt, sondern eher für die Archivierung von nicht-zyklisch auftretenden Fehlerzuständen (z.B. Stör- und Betriebsmeldungen). Für umfangreiche Archivierungsaufgaben mit höheren Mengengerüsten oder mit höheren Anforderungen an die Performance sind die Bediengeräte nicht konzipiert.


Erfahrungsbericht: Kurvenanzeige und Variablenarchive auf MP370

Harald


----------



## Npunkt (18 Mai 2011)

Hey PN/DP,

danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Wenn ich nun der Anletung folge und mir ein Variablenarchiv anlege, wird mir dann auch gleich meine Archivkuve auf dem Display angezeigt oder muss ich da noch so etwas wie LadeArchiv projektieren?

Ihr schreibt die ganze zeit von Blättern in der Archivkurve. Wie macht man das? Ich habe so etwas bislang noch nicht gesehen.

Wie ihr seht bin ich ganz neu in dieser Thematik und muss noch viel lernen ^^

PS: Ich habe gelesen, dass man die Archivkurve nicht in Echtzeit darstellen kann und das man dafür eine 2. Kurve benötigt mit der selben Variablen nur Echtzeit getriggert. Ist das so richtig oder geht das auch anders. Würde nämlich gerne, dass meine Archivkurve sich ständig aktualisiert auf dem Display.

Danke


----------



## JesperMP (18 Mai 2011)

Npunkt, siehe doch Beitrag # 8.


----------



## PN/DP (18 Mai 2011)

Npunkt schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun der Anletung folge und mir ein Variablenarchiv anlege, wird mir dann auch gleich meine Archivkuve auf dem Display angezeigt oder muss ich da noch so etwas wie LadeArchiv projektieren?
> 
> Ihr schreibt die ganze zeit von Blättern in der Archivkurve. Wie macht man das? Ich habe so etwas bislang noch nicht gesehen.
> [...]
> PS: Ich habe gelesen, dass man die Archivkurve nicht in Echtzeit darstellen kann und das man dafür eine 2. Kurve benötigt mit der selben Variablen nur Echtzeit getriggert. Ist das so richtig oder geht das auch anders. Würde nämlich gerne, dass meine Archivkurve sich ständig aktualisiert auf dem Display.


Hallo Npunkt,

schau Dir die von Jesper in #8 verlinkte FAQ an, lade Dir das fertige Beispielprojekt runter, probiere es aus und "spiele" damit rum. Dann sollten die meisten Deiner Fragen beantwortet sein.

Hier nochmal der Link:
Wie kann ein Kurvenarchiv nach dem Aufruf der Kurvenanzeige fortlaufend aktualisiert angezeigt werden?


> Die Archivwerte von Variablen können prinzipiell *nicht* fortlaufend in einer Kurvenanzeige aktualisiert werden, da beim Aufruf nur die vorhanden Archivdaten ausgelesen werden können. Um nach dem Aufruf der Kurvenanzeige trotzdem den aktuellen Kurvenverlauf darzustellen, muss in der gleichen Kurvenanzeige eine zweite Kurve projektiert werden. Bei der zweiten Kurve muss die gleiche Variable aber der Kurventyp "Echtzeit zyklisch" verwendet werden, da dieser Kurventyp zyklisch fortlaufend aktualisiert wird.


Ich habe mir dieses Beispiel allerdings noch nicht angesehen. Unter WinCC flexible 2005 oder 2007 hatte ich sowas mal ausprobiert, doch es hat nicht wie gewünscht funktioniert. Seitdem mache ich immer 2 Kurvenanzeigen in ein Bild, wovon immer nur eine sichtbar ist: eine mit der Echtzeit-Kurve und eine mit der Archiv-Kurve.

Wenn man ein Variablenarchiv anlegt, dann wird nicht automatisch eine Kurvenanzeige erzeugt.
Die Kurvenanzeige muß man schon selber in ein Bild einfügen und konfigurieren.

Die Kurvenanzeige liest die Datenpunkte beim Bildaufbau und beim Blättern automatisch aus dem (den) benötigten Archiv(en) und stellt dann die Datenpunkte für den sichtbaren Zeitabschnitt als Kurve dar.

Die Kurvenanzeige hat mehrere Bedienschaltflächen, z.B. diese:






 zeitlich rückwärts zu den älteren Datenpunkten blättern





 zeitlich vorwärts zu den neueren Datenpunkten blättern
(man kann auch eigene Schaltflächen mit den Blätter-Funktionen belegen)

Weiter könnte dieser Thread für Dich interessant sein.
Überhaupt gibt es hier schon sehr viele Themen rund um die Kurvenanzeige -> einfach mal die Forumssuche nach "Kurvenanzeige" benutzen. Damit Dich die vielen Fundstellen nicht erschlagen, solltest Du die Suche durch weitere Schlüsselworte verfeinern und einschränken ...

Harald


----------



## santero (21 Juni 2011)

Mahlzeit,

wo kann man den die aktualisierung einstellen, also 1s 2s usw. ???

Mfg Santero


----------



## S7Roland (21 Juni 2011)

santero schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> wo kann man den die aktualisierung einstellen, also 1s 2s usw. ???
> 
> Mfg Santero


 
Unter den Einstellungen der Variablen dort genau unter Archivierungszyklus

groetjes

Roland


----------



## santero (21 Juni 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> Anzahl Punkte: 900
> Aktualisierungszeit: 2 Sek.
> --> Grösste Zeitspanne auf die x-Achse: 1800 sekunden = ½ Stunde.



Ich frage mich ob das so passt. Wie ich das bei mir sehe wird bei der Kurve jede Sekunde ein Wert aktualisiert egal was man im Variableneditor unter Erfassungzyklus einstellt. Ich hab für mein Kurvenvariablen 100 ms eingestellt trotzdem wird jede sekunde ein Wert aufgezeichnet.

Ich versuche mal mein Problem zu erklären. Ich möchte sagen wir mal die Drehzahl eines Motors als echtzeit bitgetriggerte Kurve darstellen. Ich stelle jetzt für die Kurve 60 Werte ein. 60 * 1s = 60s, d.h. nahc 1 min. müsste die Kurvenanzeige voll sein. Aber manchmal hab ich nahc 60s nur 50 Werte in der Kurve, d.h. die Kurve läuft zu langsam bzw. ist gestaucht. Andere mal läuft die Kurve zu schnell. Ich habe das Maximum von acht Kurvenvariablen projektiert. Woran könnte dieses Verhalten liegen  ?

Und welche Erfassungsart würdet ihr für eine Kurvenvariable empfehlen füe echtzeit bitgetriggert ??

Auf Anforderung
Zyklisch bei Verwendung
Zyklisch fortlaufend

Mfg Santero


----------

